# A big box just turned up for me



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Johnny:thumb: 

Everything turned up nice and quickly, all in one piece.

Just waiting for the Pinnacle Poly Clay now and i'm good to go.

Managed to get the 3 free PakShak towels too

Alex:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Alex I can see there being a BIG list for sale when you move to NZ eh  

Bryan.................I'm top of the list


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Hey Alex I can see there being a BIG list for sale when you move to NZ eh
> 
> Bryan.................I'm top of the list


lol,

It'll all be going in a big container and coming with me

I picked up a couple of those new Super soft PakShak towels and WOW they are the softest towel i've ever seen.

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers for the words Alex, glad it got there all ok


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

And no poly-beans:thumb: :lol: :lol:

The funny thing is i tried the site yesterday and could get through to the checkout, whereas before i couldnt  [email protected] Dell


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Poly Clay turned up late today, will get it sent down to you tomorrow....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Thanks Johnny:thumb:
> 
> Everything turned up nice and quickly, all in one piece.
> 
> ...


What did you get Alex? :buffer:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Poly Clay turned up late today, will get it sent down to you tomorrow....


Cheers Johnny:thumb:

Its been snowing on and off all day so it'll be a while till i get to use it



> What did you get Alex?


Lots:lol:

2x Megs #62( 1 for me, one for a friend)
P21s for my mate
Natty's Blue
Megs APC,
4 PakShak Ultras
£ of the new white super soft PakShaks
2x APC bottles and foaming triggers
1 GCC bottle and sprayer
Megs Water magnet for my mate
3 free PakShak Towels

I think i was about £15 from 4 free towels

Alex


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds great to me, I want to try Natty's blue on my spring detail :thumb: 

APC is great!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Sounds great to me, I want to try Natty's blue on my spring detail :thumb:


i tried it yesterday just on the bonnet and had great beading from the melted snow today, the only downside with is it does smell good enough to eat and i had to keep saying ' i must not eat this':lol:



> APC is great!


I had a sample of this off Steve and used it for everything and as i'd run out i thought i might aswell treat myself


----------

